# Mercer_ME's 2012 Toyota Tundra TRD Rock Warrior Thread



## mercer_me

I ended up pulling the trigger on a 2012 Toyota Tundra Rock Warrior Saturday and I picked it up today. It has 34,400 miles and it already has Bilstien ride height adjustable coil overs, air bags, and an electric trailer brake controller installed in it. I ordered Weather Tech digital fit floor lines for it today.I've only had the truck for a few hours now and I can all ready tell that I'm going to love it and it's exactly what I want in a truck. I can't wait to buy some accessories for it and I really can't wait to plow with it.

List of upcoming accessories:
8' Fisher HD
Head Board
Timbrens
Spray In Bed Liner
Tint Front Windows
Strobe & Spot Lights
Head Light Covers
Black Toyota Emblem


----------



## mercer_me




----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That is one sharp looking rig. Congrats!


----------



## mercer_me

Pushin 2 Please;1817804 said:


> That is one sharp looking rig. Congrats!


Thanks! I'd been looking for a Rock Warrior for quite a while and I finally found one in my price range and it already had Bilstien coil overs and air bags so, that was a plus.


----------



## jstevens66

It's about time!!!!!! LOL, congrats mercer, great looking truck!!!!!


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1817818 said:


> It's about time!!!!!! LOL, congrats mercer, great looking truck!!!!!


Tell me about it. I really had my heart set on a Rock Warrior but, they all seemed to be out of my price range. I can't wait to get a set of Timbrens and an 8' Fisher HD and show people that a Tundra really can handle a plow. Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Love the truck Will, the one thing I would do to it (on top of your list) would be to buy the blacked out headlights to replace the chrome ones like below:


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1818044 said:


> Love the truck Will, the one thing I would do to it (on top of your list) would be to buy the blacked out headlights to replace the chrome ones like below:


Those do look awesome and I like the running boards on that truck. I can already tell with the Bilstien shocks I'm going to need running boards.


----------



## RONK

mercer_me,great looking truck,good luck with it.


----------



## mercer_me

RONK;1818070 said:


> mercer_me,great looking truck,good luck with it.


Thanks! I'm really looking forward to buying accessories for it and making it my absolute dream truck.


----------



## mercer_me

I put my Weather Tech floor liners in yesterday. They fit great and I recommend them to everybody, they are definitely worth the money.





All ready for a 5th wheel.



The bed rails it came with. I'm planning on taking them off so I can have a head board with bed rails.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I've looked at these to replace my 150 but damn they're expensive even used!


----------



## mercer_me

Whiffyspark;1818706 said:


> I've looked at these to replace my 150 but damn they're expensive even used!


Tundras hold their value very well. The regular Tundras aren't to bad priced but, it's hard to find a Rock Warrior for a good price,


----------



## jstevens66

Weather tech floor liners are awesome!!!! They save your carpet, especially in the winter. Nice mercer!!!


----------



## jstevens66

Any luck on a plow yet?


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1819031 said:


> Weather tech floor liners are awesome!!!! They save your carpet, especially in the winter. Nice mercer!!!


I wouldn't own a nice vehicle with out Weather Techs. They are worth the money.



jstevens66;1819032 said:


> Any luck on a plow yet?


I'm currently talking to a couple people that have 8' Fisher HDs. I'm in no hurry to buy a plow, I'm looking for a good deal right now.


----------



## jstevens66

There are a ton of places in New Hampshire that will do a whole plow set up for like $3500, and thats for a new plow set up, not used. The only catch is that you will probably have to drop the truck off for a few days


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1819038 said:


> There are a ton of places in New Hampshire that will do a whole plow set up for like $3500, and that's for a new plow set up, not used. The only catch is that you will probably have to drop the truck off for a few days


I think I can find a good plow for around $2,000 and buy the truck side parts for under $1,000 and a local mechanic that used to work at a Fisher dealer will install it for $150.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Is that really worth Savin a couple hundred dollars , if that much. Instead of just going new with a warranty?


----------



## mercer_me

Whiffyspark;1819046 said:


> Is that really worth Savin a couple hundred dollars , if that much. Instead of just going new with a warranty?


You have a point. Do you know how much new 8' HD Fishers are going for?


----------



## 91AK250

Nice looking truck, very clean. the wheels and stance make it look aggressive.


----------



## JustJeff

Nice truck, no doubt, but why don't you finally step up to the plate and get a 3/4 or better if you really want to be in the commercial snow game? Why keep messing with these half ton imports?


----------



## cet

Do you think you can install it yourself? I have all GM's and they are very easy to do. I like putting them on. If there is a problem it gives me a head start where to look. Our plows seldom break electrically. Usually it's a snapped spring, damaged ram or in a couple of cases smoked the motor and those are all easy repairs and if you take it to the dealer you will most likely wait in line. Grab the parts if you don't already have them and get back on the road.

When we ran all Western's we used to have a full plow sitting at the shop that would could hook into and go.


----------



## Banksy

You're going to throw a plow and a 5th wheel on a nice Rock Warrior like that?


----------



## Whiffyspark

Harleyjeff;1819075 said:


> Nice truck, no doubt, but why don't you finally step up to the plate and get a 3/4 or better if you really want to be in the commercial snow game? Why keep messing with these half ton imports?


Pretty sure mercer drives a 10 wheeler for snow..


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1819047 said:


> You have a point. Do you know how much new 8' HD Fishers are going for?


Honestly Will, buy one cash & carry from Langs in NH. Putting together a plow is really simple, and for the most part installing it on the truck is easy as well.

On another note, maybe consider another brand as well (hint hint) my 9.6" V is nearly the same prices being thrown around for the Fisher 8' HD. 4 years problem free so far  payup


----------



## mercer_me

91AK250;1819072 said:


> Nice looking truck, very clean. the wheels and stance make it look aggressive.


Thanks, I love the way the Rock Warriors look.



Harleyjeff;1819075 said:


> Nice truck, no doubt, but why don't you finally step up to the plate and get a 3/4 or better if you really want to be in the commercial snow game? Why keep messing with these half ton imports?


I honestly don't need a 3/4 ton. I only plow a couple driveways right now. I don't have time to plow commercially with my pickup because I drive a Ford L9000 10 wheeler for a local contractor plowing roads in the Winter.



cet;1819083 said:


> Do you think you can install it yourself? I have all GM's and they are very easy to do. I like putting them on. If there is a problem it gives me a head start where to look. Our plows seldom break electrically. Usually it's a snapped spring, damaged ram or in a couple of cases smoked the motor and those are all easy repairs and if you take it to the dealer you will most likely wait in line. Grab the parts if you don't already have them and get back on the road.


I'm sure I could figure it out. If not, I know a guy that used to work for a Fisher dealer that will install a plow for $150 or under.



Banksy;1819084 said:


> You're going to throw a plow and a 5th wheel on a nice Rock Warrior like that?


It already had the 5th wheel hook up before I bought it, I don't currently own any 5th wheel trailers. I'm planning on putting an 8' Fisher on it.



Whiffyspark;1819085 said:


> Pretty sure mercer drives a 10 wheeler for snow..


That's correct, I drive a 1995 Ford L9000 wheeler with a plow and wing.



plowguy43;1819129 said:


> Honestly Will, buy one cash & carry from Langs in NH. Putting together a plow is really simple, and for the most part installing it on the truck is easy as well.
> 
> On another note, maybe consider another brand as well (hint hint) my 9.6" V is nearly the same prices being thrown around for the Fisher 8' HD. 4 years problem free so far  payup


I'm going to give Langs a call and see what his cash and carry price is. I might also look into a 7.5' Snow Dogg V if I can get it as cheep as a straight blade Fisher. Do they make wings for Snow Doggs?


----------



## plowguy43

Yes they do, I bought a pair last season. Stainless as well, now 11'3" wide


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1819604 said:


> Yes they do, I bought a pair last season. Stainless as well, now 11'3" wide


When I looked at Snow Dogg in the past, I didn't care for the mounting system, how do you like it Bobby?


----------



## SnowFakers

Im not sure if they all have the same mounting but mossman381 on here and youtube seem to like it. He has quite a few vids of putting on the mount and attaching the plow. Might give you a good idea on if you like it or not. And nice truck!!


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1819649 said:


> When I looked at Snow Dogg in the past, I didn't care for the mounting system, how do you like it Bobby?


Honestly, its nearly identical to a Fisher (hence the lawsuits a few years ago). Only difference is each pin is pushed in by itself, and I have a jack to adjust the height of the plow if it sinks in a bit or the truck raises after being removed which I really like having.

Other than that, just two plugs and I'm off. I'll see if I can find the pictures I posted of my push plates.


----------



## plowguy43

Here you go - plow side










Truck side:


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1819895 said:


> Honestly, its nearly identical to a Fisher (hence the lawsuits a few years ago). Only difference is each pin is pushed in by itself, and I have a jack to adjust the height of the plow if it sinks in a bit or the truck raises after being removed which I really like having.
> 
> Other than that, just two plugs and I'm off. I'll see if I can find the pictures I posted of my push plates.


So, it's kinda like the original Minute Mount system with a jack to adjust the height?

I'm going out the the local Chevy/Fisher dealer next week and see if they would be interested in trading my Chevy for an 8' Fisher installed. If they don't want to, I'm going to go out to Michudes in Winslow to look at Snow Dogg and Boss.


----------



## jstevens66

mercer_me;1819977 said:


> So, it's kinda like the original Minute Mount system with a jack to adjust the height?
> 
> I'm going out the the local Chevy/Fisher dealer next week and see if they would be interested in trading my Chevy for an 8' Fisher installed. If they don't want to, I'm going to go out to Michudes in Winslow to look at Snow Dogg and Boss.


Mercer, if you do buy a snow dogg or a boss, your gonna have to edit your avatar pic, lol, I would stay with fisher, but thats just my preference and what I grew up with. An 8' HD would be ideal for your truck, or try to find one of those rare 7'6'' X-blades, like what Spudman had, since you already have the 5100s and your gonna put on the timbrens.


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1820102 said:


> Mercer, if you do buy a snow dogg or a boss, your gonna have to edit your avatar pic, lol, I would stay with fisher, but thats just my preference and what I grew up with. An 8' HD would be ideal for your truck, or try to find one of those rare 7'6'' X-blades, like what Spudman had, since you already have the 5100s and your gonna put on the Timbrens.


I'd still keep my Fisher avatar, I've had it since 2008. Thumbs Up I'm still undecided about Snow Dogg. I'll probably end up with an 8' Fisher like I originally planned. I'd rather have an 8' HD than a 7.5' Xblade, I plow all gravel driveways so the better scraping ability of the Xblade is not needed in my situation but, the extra 3" on each side will be nice.


----------



## plowguy43

mercer_me;1819977 said:


> So, it's kinda like the original Minute Mount system with a jack to adjust the height?
> 
> I'm going out the the local Chevy/Fisher dealer next week and see if they would be interested in trading my Chevy for an 8' Fisher installed. If they don't want to, I'm going to go out to Michudes in Winslow to look at Snow Dogg and Boss.


For the most part yes, but the pins aren't nearly as much of a pain as the MM1's were. Go on the snowdogg website, they have video's of them being mounted. I'm not 100% sure, but the smaller plows used to have one lever that would activate both pins at once, but I think they had to change the design. I could be wrong though.

If I were going back to a Fisher, it would definitely be an X Blade, the HD's are overpriced in my opinion (same exact design as when they originally were released yet the price climbs every year). The X Blades are just made a lot better as well. Being able to remove the stainless skin (on the snowdogg as well) makes for easy maintenance as well (clean out after the season, touch up paint, etc).


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1820505 said:


> For the most part yes, but the pins aren't nearly as much of a pain as the MM1's were. Go on the snowdogg website, they have video's of them being mounted. I'm not 100% sure, but the smaller plows used to have one lever that would activate both pins at once, but I think they had to change the design. I could be wrong though.
> 
> If I were going back to a Fisher, it would definitely be an X Blade, the HD's are overpriced in my opinion (same exact design as when they originally were released yet the price climbs every year). The X Blades are just made a lot better as well. Being able to remove the stainless skin (on the snowdogg as well) makes for easy maintenance as well (clean out after the season, touch up paint, etc).


I watched the video of them mounting the HD Snow Dogg and it looks like it mounts and dismounts pretty easy. Like you said the stainless skin would be really nice to have. I'm still weighing my options right now and I'm going to price plows out this week.


----------



## plowguy43

Best of luck with your decision, post up what you decide on (Oh yeah, the Boss Superduty is a nice plow as well)


----------



## mercer_me

Update on my Rock Warrior, I ordered Timbrens fro the front today. I'm planning on getting a spray in bed liner soon and I'm really leaning towards Line X. Do any of you guys have any input on Line X? I'm also planning on getting the windows tinted soon as well. As far as the plow goes, I'm pretty much positive I'm going to go with an 8' Fisher since my Dad said he will give me his plow and all the truck side so, my plan is to sell the 7.5' SD and buy an 8' Fisher HD and I'm going to swap all the truck side from his 2010 Tundra to my 2012 Tundra. He HATES plowing snow and I'll obviously plow his driveway for free so, it's a win for both of us.


----------



## mossman381

Awesome dad


----------



## plowguy43

Best deal right there. Heck I'd run the 7.5' for the season.


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1825001 said:


> Awesome dad


He's really good to me. Like I said, it will work out better for both of us. He won't have to plow and I'll get out of this really cheap.



plowguy43;1825079 said:


> Best deal right there. Heck I'd run the 7.5' for the season.


Both my driveway and my parents driveway are pretty long so the extra 6" will come in handy. The SD does a good job but, since it's on the light side the blade will ride up on the snow some of it's wet sticky snow. Plus, I want to show all the nah-sayers that my Tundra can handle an 8' plow. Thumbs Up


----------



## allagashpm

Hey mercer just curious if the 5th wheel hitch and air bags raised any red flags for you? I don't know what kind of towing capacities they have but it must have been towing pretty heavy. I wonder if the previous owner traded up to a 3/4. Either way the truck looks great and I am glad you got what you wanted! Maybe one day us maine guy's will get off our butts for a meet and I can see it in person (plus then I can call you Will instead of Mercer. )


----------



## mercer_me

allagashpm;1825511 said:


> Hey mercer just curious if the 5th wheel hitch and air bags raised any red flags for you? I don't know what kind of towing capacities they have but it must have been towing pretty heavy. I wonder if the previous owner traded up to a 3/4. Either way the truck looks great and I am glad you got what you wanted! Maybe one day us Maine guy's will get off our butts for a meet and I can see it in person (plus then I can call you Will instead of Mercer. )


The 5th wheel and air bags did set off a red flag at first. But, the guy that traded it in was picking up his new truck and he told me it was all highway miles and he used it to haul his camper. He also told me that he always serviced it at a Toyota dealer. He didn't have any reason to lie to me since he had already traded it so, I believe him. He ended up buying a new Dodge 1/2 ton. At least he knew enough to put air bags in and he didn't just run it stock.

I'm up for a meet any time now. Once hunting season comes I won't be available because I'm planning on hunting on Saturday and working over time on Sunday before I get laid off from my Summer job for the Winter. I know a lot of guys like Buffalo Wild Wings in Auburn and that will work for me.


----------



## jstevens66

mercer_me;1825536 said:


> The 5th wheel and air bags did set off a red flag at first. But, the guy that traded it in was picking up his new truck and he told me it was all highway miles and he used it to haul his camper. He also told me that he always serviced it at a Toyota dealer. He didn't have any reason to lie to me since he had already traded it so, I believe him. He ended up buying a new Dodge 1/2 ton. At least he knew enough to put air bags in and he didn't just run it stock.
> 
> I'm up for a meet any time now. Once hunting season comes I won't be available because I'm planning on hunting on Saturday and working over time on Sunday before I get laid off from my Summer job for the Winter. I know a lot of guys like Buffalo Wild Wings in Auburn and that will work for me.


Hey Mercer, just looking on craigslist, found a couple of plows you might be interested in, one is in Auburn, ME a 8' X-blade, $3000, the other one is in Lynnfield, MA, 8' HD, last years model, $2600, but it has the newer 2 plug set up, like my plow. Just thought you might want to check them out, craigslist Boston, type in fisher plow, theres pics for both of them. Let us know buddy


----------



## jstevens66

jstevens66;1827575 said:


> Hey Mercer, just looking on craigslist, found a couple of plows you might be interested in, one is in Auburn, ME a 8' X-blade, $3000, the other one is in Lynnfield, MA, 8' HD, last years model, $2600, but it has the newer 2 plug set up, like my plow. Just thought you might want to check them out, craigslist Boston, type in fisher plow, theres pics for both of them. Let us know buddy


The one in Lynnfield, you can probably talk him down on the price a bit too. Just saw he had 2 postings with different prices, $2600 and $2499


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1827575 said:


> Hey Mercer, just looking on craigslist, found a couple of plows you might be interested in, one is in Auburn, ME a 8' X-blade, $3000, the other one is in Lynnfield, MA, 8' HD, last years model, $2600, but it has the newer 2 plug set up, like my plow. Just thought you might want to check them out, craigslist Boston, type in fisher plow, there's pics for both of them. Let us know buddy





jstevens66;1827576 said:


> The one in Lynnfield, you can probably talk him down on the price a bit too. Just saw he had 2 postings with different prices, $2600 and $2499


Thanks for keeping me in mind. I think I want to stick with the three plug set up so I can swap over all my Dad's truck side wiring. But, $2,500 for a one year old plow is a really good deal.


----------



## jstevens66

mercer_me;1827591 said:


> Thanks for keeping me in mind. I think I want to stick with the three plug set up so I can swap over all my Dad's truck side wiring. But, $2,500 for a one year old plow is a really good deal.


I would say look into the X-blade, but I think the 8' would be a little heavy on our trucks, what did Spudman do with his 7'6'' X-blade? I would love to get one of those bad larrys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1827818 said:


> I would say look into the X-blade, but I think the 8' would be a little heavy on our trucks, what did Spudman do with his 7'6'' X-blade? I would love to get one of those bad larrys!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, an 8' X-Blade would be to much for a Tundra. I think Spudman sold his 7.5' X-Blade. Personally for me I'd rather have an 8' HD than a 7.5' X-Blade because I plow pretty much all gravel so, the better scraping would actually be worse for me.


----------



## jstevens66

Yea, I remember u said that. Just use the SD for the season, it's not a bad set up, just change the poly cutting edge to a steel cutting edge like what I did. I don't even need a back drag edge cuz the steel cutting edge hangs below the trip edge about 3-4 inches and back drags pretty good


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1827869 said:


> Yea, I remember u said that. Just use the SD for the season, it's not a bad set up, just change the poly cutting edge to a steel cutting edge like what I did. I don't even need a back drag edge cuz the steel cutting edge hangs below the trip edge about 3-4 inches and back drags pretty good


I might just run the SD this Winter but, I really don't want to. My driveway is almost 600' long and the extra 6" on the 8' blade helps a lot when it comes to getting the banks back far enough. I used my boss's GMC 2500HD with an 8' Fisher HD a couple times last Winter and it was a huge difference on how quick I could get my driveway plowed and the 8' HD didn't ride up at all in heavy wet snow.


----------



## mercer_me

I finally bought a plow for the Rock Warrior. I bought a 2011 Fisher 8' HD with a Fish Stick for $2,800. I had to go all the way to York to get it (about 2.5 hour drive one way) but, it's in pretty good shape and I think the price was fair. The guy used it to plow driveways and a camp road and it has a few scratches and a little rust hear and there but, other than that it's in great shape. He ran it up, down, left, and right on his truck and it worked perfect and all the pins and bushings were tight. The only reason he was selling it, was because he is upgrading to an 8.5' Xtreme V2 It came with a cutting edge and rubber flap as well. I can't wait to get it installed on the truck in the next week or so.


----------



## RONK

Good luck with it.


----------



## jstevens66

Are you taking the push plates and wiring off your dads truck? Or are you going to get new push plates and wiring?


----------



## mercer_me

RONK;1836831 said:


> Good luck with it.


Thanks, I think it should pan out really well.



jstevens66;1836834 said:


> Are you taking the push plates and wiring off your dads truck? Or are you going to get new push plates and wiring?


That's the plan. He doesn't want to plow and if I can't get to his driveway quick enough (because I'm plowing town roads) my buddy said he would open the driveway up real quick and then when I'm all done with my roads I'll go finish up my parents driveway and then go plow my own.


----------



## mercer_me

My uncle unloaded the plow for me this morning with his skid steer at his shop and I put it on my Dad's Tundra and brought it back to my parents garage. My Dad's Tundra is completely stock and it dropped about an inch and a half when I picked the plow up. So, I think my Tundra will have no problem at all with it.


----------



## jstevens66

mercer_me;1836836 said:


> Thanks, I think it should pan out really well.
> 
> That's the plan. He doesn't want to plow and if I can't get to his driveway quick enough (because I'm plowing town roads) my buddy said he would open the driveway up real quick and then when I'm all done with my roads I'll go finish up my parents driveway and then go plow my own.


Heres a crazy idea, take your HD, your fathers SD and trade them in for a brand new HD, lol. JK, you got a great plow mercer, if I could go back when I bought my SD, I would of got an 8' HD if I knew how tough the tundras were, I might actually look into trading in my SD for a 8' HD this year. I have a 2012 SD, so I should get an alright trade in value for it towards a new HD, what do you think?


----------



## jstevens66

P.S. I might actually be moving up to the York, ME area in a few years, if I do, maybe we could go plow together, lol, double Tundras!!!! HAHA SIC!!!!!


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1837076 said:


> Heres a crazy idea, take your HD, your fathers SD and trade them in for a brand new HD, lol. JK, you got a great plow mercer, if I could go back when I bought my SD, I would of got an 8' HD if I knew how tough the tundras were, I might actually look into trading in my SD for a 8' HD this year. I have a 2012 SD, so I should get an alright trade in value for it towards a new HD, what do you think?
> 
> P.S. I might actually be moving up to the York, ME area in a few years, if I do, maybe we could go plow together, lol, double Tundras!!!! HAHA SIC!!!!!


I actually thought about that and I bet the local Fisher dealer would do that but, I think my two used plows are worth more than a new 8' HD. I figure they are worth at least $3,000 a peace and a new 8' HD goes for around $5,000. I wish my Dad had bought at least a 7.5' HD instead of the SD but, hind sight is 20/20.

If you move up to York we will have to get together. The Maine guys usually meet once or twice a year. York is about two and a half hours South of me so I don't know if we will be able to do any plowing together. LOL


----------



## plowguy43

Finally found the pic I took of a Tundra that runs around Windham/Raymond during the winter. Seems to hold the weight well, I don't know what is done to it or anything.

Nice little rig though. Hope you enjoy the 8'HD, maybe time to add some Pro-Wings LOL


----------



## GMCHD plower

Looks good Will, basicly identical to my plow except mines silver lol... Like Petey said, add some wings lol


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1837373 said:


> Finally found the pic I took of a Tundra that runs around Windham/Raymond during the winter. Seems to hold the weight well, I don't know what is done to it or anything.
> 
> Nice little rig though. Hope you enjoy the 8' HD, maybe time to add some Pro-Wings LOL


That is a pretty sweet setup. Do you know if that's a 7.5' or 8'2" V? There is a local guy with a 7.5' Boss V on his regular cab long box Tundra and it handles it great. I know I will love the 8' HD, ever since I sold my 1989 Chevy 2500 with an 8' Fisher I missed having an 8' plow. I think the 8' will be enough but, maybe this Winter I will look into wings.



GMCHD plower;1837469 said:


> Looks good Will, basically identical to my plow except mines silver lol... Like *Bobby* said, add some wings lol


Thanks! There a tons of 8' HD's around. I'm not sure about wings right now, I just hate the idea if drilling holes in the mold board.

I got my front windows tinted and got a tint strip for my windshield today. I wanted to go with 18% tint but, Maine law only lets you go as dark as 35% for the front windows so, that's what I went with.


----------



## jstevens66

Looks good mercer!!! I had 18/20% on my last Tundra even though MA laws are the same with tint, I wanna tint my windows too, I'll probably go with 35% this time though, its so hard to see at night with 18%, but looks so sic


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1837591 said:


> Looks good mercer!!! I had 18/20% on my last Tundra even though MA laws are the same with tint, I wanna tint my windows too, I'll probably go with 35% this time though, its so hard to see at night with 18%, but looks so sic


I heard that 18% is really hard to see at night so, that was my big deciding factor. I do love the way 18% looks though.


----------



## plowguy43

Love the Tint, as for that Boss I think its a 8'2" but I'm not 100% sure. I'm sure I'll see him around this winter and will take a closer peak. 

I'm sure it'll handle it fine, Boss V's are pretty light.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1837821 said:


> Love the Tint, as for that Boss I think its a 8'2" but I'm not 100% sure. I'm sure I'll see him around this winter and will take a closer peak.
> 
> I'm sure it'll handle it fine, Boss V's are pretty light.


When I talked to Michudes Welding in Winslow about a month ago, they told me they would have no problem putting an 8'2" Boss VXT on my Tundra. The salesman told me they install on average five 7.5' Boss V plows on Tundras a year.


----------



## plowguy43

Well the 8'2" Power V is 770lbs, the 7'6" is 700lbs, A Fisher 8'HD is 717lbs. Not much difference honestly.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1838363 said:


> Well the 8'2" Power V is 770lbs, the 7'6" is 700lbs, A Fisher 8'HD is 717lbs. Not much difference honestly.


That's what I figured. There are quite a few Tundras around with 7.5' Boss V plows that weigh just a few pounds shy of an 8' Fisher HD so, why not go with an 8' Fisher HD since I didn't want to spend a lot of extra money on a V plow.


----------



## VolvoL60F

Really nice looking truck! Good buy. I have those WeatherTech floor mats too, and love them. Can't wait to see a plow on it!


----------



## mossman381

I am not a Toyota guy but I would love to see this thing plowing. Get a video sometime


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1838524 said:


> Really nice looking truck! Good buy. I have those WeatherTech floor mats too, and love them. Can't wait to see a plow on it!


Thanks! I wouldn't own a nice vehicle with out Weather Techs. I love them.



mossman381;1838552 said:


> I am not a Toyota guy but I would love to see this thing plowing. Get a video sometime


I'll definitely get some video of it this winter and I'll post it on here.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

your putting an 8ft plow on toyota tundra i think its to much plow


----------



## mercer_me

PLOWMAN45;1838728 said:


> You're putting an 8ft plow on Toyota Tundra, I think it's to much plow.


That's what a lot of people say at first. But, there are a few people out there with 7.5' Fisher Xblades on their Tundras and they handle them fine and there a quite a few people with 7.5' Boss V plows on their Tundras and they handle them fine. The 7.5' Fisher Xblade weighs more than the 8' HD Fisher and the 7.5' Boss VXT weighs about the same as an 8' HD Fisher. I'm honestly not worried about ti.


----------



## LawnGuy110

I have an 06 tundra limited. Love it. Mom has a 2011 tundra with the 5.7 crewmax with offroad package. Pretty soon I plan on buying another tundra with the offroad package. Buddy of mine is planning on getting one of those new TRD PRO Tundras pretty soon. Those things look sweet!


----------



## jstevens66

Classic Cuts Lawn Service;1849628 said:


> I have an 06 tundra limited. Love it. Mom has a 2011 tundra with the 5.7 crewmax with offroad package. Pretty soon I plan on buying another tundra with the offroad package. Buddy of mine is planning on getting one of those new TRD PRO Tundras pretty soon. Those things look sweet!


I was just talking about this truck today, lol. It comes with a 3/1 lift kit, trd exhaust, blacked out rims and badging, different grille and trd pro stamped on the rear side of the bed, definately a sic looking truck, great color too, burnt orange


----------



## LawnGuy110

Personally, at first, I hated that orange color. My buddy is gonna get that color. Its growing on me for sure.


----------



## plowguy43

jstevens66;1849648 said:


> I was just talking about this truck today, lol. It comes with a 3/1 lift kit, trd exhaust, blacked out rims and badging, different grille and trd pro stamped on the rear side of the bed, definately a sic looking truck, great color too, burnt orange


A guy locally just bought one of those burnt orange ones. Reading up about it they apparently have better shocks and springs then what used to be on the Rock Warrior. Been getting great reviews for off road performance - basically going after the Raptor to a lesser extent.


----------



## mercer_me

Classic Cuts Lawn Service;1849628 said:


> I have an 06 tundra limited. Love it. Mom has a 2011 tundra with the 5.7 crewmax with offroad package. Pretty soon I plan on buying another tundra with the offroad package. Buddy of mine is planning on getting one of those new TRD PRO Tundras pretty soon. Those things look sweet!





jstevens66;1849648 said:


> I was just talking about this truck today, lol. It comes with a 3/1 lift kit, trd exhaust, blacked out rims and badging, different grille and trd pro stamped on the rear side of the bed, definitely a sic looking truck, great color too, burnt orange





Classic Cuts Lawn Service;1849651 said:


> Personally, at first, I hated that orange color. My buddy is gonna get that color. Its growing on me for sure.





plowguy43;1850199 said:


> A guy locally just bought one of those burnt orange ones. Reading up about it they apparently have better shocks and springs then what used to be on the Rock Warrior. Been getting great reviews for off road performance - basically going after the Raptor to a lesser extent.


The TRD Pro's are sweet. I would love to have them but I heard the MSRP is over $40,000. A guy I work with was going to order one and sell me his Rock Warrior (before I bought mine). I personally like the orange color but, I'm really looking forward to seeing how they look in other colors. I'm also really looking forward to seeing the Tundras with a 5.0 Cummins in them. Probably the Cummins Tundra wont be able to handle a heavy plow because the diesel engine all ready weighs a lot.

If everything goes as planned I should be getting the plow installed on my Tundra next week.


----------



## jstevens66

mercer_me;1850454 said:


> The TRD Pro's are sweet. I would love to have them but I heard the MSRP is over $40,000. A guy I work with was going to order one and sell me his Rock Warrior (before I bought mine). I personally like the orange color but, I'm really looking forward to seeing how they look in other colors. I'm also really looking forward to seeing the Tundras with a 5.0 Cummins in them. Probably the Cummins Tundra wont be able to handle a heavy plow because the diesel engine all ready weighs a lot.
> 
> If everything goes as planned I should be getting the plow installed on my Tundra next week.


Hey mercer, did you get your plow on yet?


----------



## jstevens66

LOL, nevermind, just saw your post was from today, haha. Post some pics after you get it installed!!!!


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1850661 said:


> LOL, nevermind, just saw your post was from today, haha. Post some pics after you get it installed!!!!


I'll be sure to post pictures once it's installed. Thumbs Up


----------



## LawnGuy110

mercer_me;1850454 said:


> The TRD Pro's are sweet. I would love to have them but I heard the MSRP is over $40,000. A guy I work with was going to order one and sell me his Rock Warrior (before I bought mine). I personally like the orange color but, I'm really looking forward to seeing how they look in other colors. I'm also really looking forward to seeing the Tundras with a 5.0 Cummins in them. Probably the Cummins Tundra wont be able to handle a heavy plow because the diesel engine all ready weighs a lot.
> 
> If everything goes as planned I should be getting the plow installed on my Tundra next week.


A local dealer here has an orange double cab tundra trd pro for 42k fully loaded


----------



## mercer_me

Classic Cuts Lawn Service;1851204 said:


> A local dealer here has an orange double cab tundra trd pro for 42k fully loaded


The TRD Pro is a wicked sharp looking truck but, I could never bring myself to spending $42K for a pickup, it was bad enough paying $30K for my Rock Warrior.

I have an official date for the install of my plow, Tuesday November 4. I can't wait to try it out. I really need to get rid of my 7.5' SD if anybody is interested in it, let me know.


----------



## mercer_me

I got the push plates and wiring all swapped over to my Rock Warrior and I tried the plow and it works great. It was dark when I tried it so, I didn't get any pictures. I'll try to get some tomorrow.


----------



## mercer_me

I hooked my 8' HD Fisher to my Rock Warrior today for the first time. The truck handles it great and only dropped an inch when I raised the plow and it wasn't even riding on the Timbrens. I can't wait to get some snow so I can try out my new combo.


----------



## mercer_me

A couple more pictures.


----------



## LawnGuy110

put some weight in the back and you will be good to go =D


----------



## PlowMan03

Looks good Will. Hope you have good luck with your set up this year.


----------



## mercer_me

Classic Cuts Lawn Service;1863991 said:


> put some weight in the back and you will be good to go =D


I'm planning on taking some 3 and 4 foot cutting edges from the dust pans and wing plows and putting them in the bed. They weigh up good, they don't take up much space and they are easy to load and unload.


----------



## LawnGuy110

mercer_me;1864059 said:


> I'm planning on taking some 3 and 4 foot cutting edges from the dust pans and wing plows and putting them in the bed. They weigh up good, they don't take up much space and they are easy to load and unload.


Not only that, you dont get the mess you get with salt/sand bags that break open...


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03;1864057 said:


> Looks good Will. Hope you have good luck with your set up this year.


Thanks! I think it will be a good setup and will work good for the plowing I do.



Classic Cuts Lawn Service;1864063 said:


> Not only that, you don't get the mess you get with salt/sand bags that break open...


I absolutely refuse to haul sand/salt in my pickup. It's to much of a mess and it's wicked hard on vehicles.


----------



## LawnGuy110

mercer_me;1864088 said:


> Thanks! I think it will be a good setup and will work good for the plowing I do.
> 
> I absolutely refuse to haul sand/salt in my pickup. It's to much of a mess and it's wicked hard on vehicles.


I did it once, never again. Now during the winter in my daily driver (06 tundra) I just put cinder blocks in the back for weight


----------



## jstevens66

Looks great mercer, can't wait to see a video of it plowing, make sure you post one for us


----------



## quigleysiding

Nice set up . Truck looks great with the plow on Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

That would make me mad if I bought Timbrens and I didn't really need them. They aren't cheap. I just installed my Timbrens today and they are just touching with the truck sitting at normal height. Your truck holds the plow really good. I also can't wait to see this thing plowing


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1864234 said:


> Looks great mercer, can't wait to see a video of it plowing, make sure you post one for us


Thanks! I'll be sure to post some videos this Winter. My girlfriend keeps hinting at buying a Go Pro so, I'm hoping to get one for Christmas. Thumbs Up



quigleysiding;1864313 said:


> Nice set up . Truck looks great with the plow on Thumbs Up


Thanks! I'm really impressed with how well the yellow plow looks on my all grey truck.



mossman381;1864395 said:


> That would make me mad if I bought Timbrens and I didn't really need them. They aren't cheap. I just installed my Timbrens today and they are just touching with the truck sitting at normal height. Your truck holds the plow really good. I also can't wait to see this thing plowing


I'm a little irritated about it. Over $200 for nothing. I picked the plow up and got under to look if they were touching and there was about an 1/8 inch gap.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

IMO its still a good idea to have them because as your suspension wears out from the plow, you'll be using the Timbrens eventually.


----------



## allagashpm

Looks great. I bet driving around it will be helpful to have the timbrens on


----------



## Banksy

That looks awesome and it holds it up just fine. Can't wait for videos.


----------



## mercer_me

2006Sierra1500;1864605 said:


> IMO its still a good idea to have them because as your suspension wears out from the plow, you'll be using the Timbrens eventually.





allagashpm;1864607 said:


> Looks great. I bet driving around it will be helpful to have the Timbrens on


I was planning on keeping them. I figured they will help when traveling and eventually when the suspension starts getting worn it will start riding on the Timbrens.



Banksy;1864624 said:


> That looks awesome and it holds it up just fine. Can't wait for videos.


Thanks! I can't wait to make some videos. Like I said, hopefully I have a new Go Pro this Winter. Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

We got a little over a foot of heavy wet snow in my area on Thanksgiving so, I got to try out my new Tundra and plow. The Tundra handled the 8' HD Fisher very well and the truck had plenty of power pushing the heavy snow. I'm very happy I upgraded to the 8' blade, you wouldn't think 3" on each side would amount to any thing but, it makes a big difference and the extra weight keeps the plow from riding up in the heavy snow. I'm also very impressed with my BF Goodrich all terrains, they have wicked traction and I think I like them better than the Good Year Wrangler Duratracs I had on my Chevy. I need to get a head board built ASAP so, I can mount some back up lights and strobes to it. I couldn't see good with my tinted windows and stock back up lights. I can't wait to get some cold weather and then get some more snow so, I can just drop the blade and go and not have to worry about digging up driveways and lawns.


----------



## mossman381

It sucks when the ground is still soft. Everybody was going crazy over the GoodYear Duratracs but I will take my BFG AT's all day long.


----------



## TMLGC

mercer_me;1885219 said:


> We got a little over a foot of heavy wet snow in my area on Thanksgiving so, I got to try out my new Tundra and plow. The Tundra handled the 8' HD Fisher very well and the truck had plenty of power pushing the heavy snow. I'm very happy I upgraded to the 8' blade, you wouldn't think 3" on each side would amount to any thing but, it makes a big difference and the extra weight keeps the plow from riding up in the heavy snow. I'm also very impressed with my BF Goodrich all terrains, they have wicked traction and I think I like them better than the Good Year Wrangler Duratracs I had on my Chevy. I need to get a head board built ASAP so, I can mount some back up lights and strobes to it. I couldn't see good with my tinted windows and stock back up lights. I can't wait to get some cold weather and then get some more snow so, I can just drop the blade and go and not have to worry about digging up driveways and lawns.


I hear you on the rear visibility with the tinted windows. Just prior to the storm I swapped my stock reverse lights with 2 led reverse lights and it made a HUGE difference. I was going to hook up some additional rear lighting but don't think I will have to now.

They were 29.99 for both at the local auto store. A good temporary fix anyway until you get it fully set up.


----------



## JSutter101

Nice to see you finally got to play in the snow. I got about 12" here. Screwed up some of my lawn which I don't mind since I want to re grade it anyway.

I'm surprised you like the BFG's over the GY's. My old boss had BFG A/T's, then Procomp MT and I got him to switch to GY Duratracs a few years back and he is very impressed. I don't think he even installed his Cooper studded snows since. 03 2500HD BTW.

Saw these lights 50% off through the weekend! If I didn't just install some new lights I would pick these up in an instant. Cree LED 3" cube lights, only $37.50. http://www.autoanything.com/lights/proz-3-inch-cree-led-light-cube They also have a 22" bar http://www.autoanything.com/lights/proz-22-inch-cree-led-light-bar $187.50


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1885251 said:


> It sucks when the ground is still soft. Everybody was going crazy over the GoodYear Duratracs but I will take my BFG AT's all day long.


The Duratracs are great tires but, I think the BFG AT's will last longer and they will be quieter. I honestly think the traction is equal between both tires.



TMLGC;1885261 said:


> I hear you on the rear visibility with the tinted windows. Just prior to the storm I swapped my stock reverse lights with 2 led reverse lights and it made a HUGE difference. I was going to hook up some additional rear lighting but don't think I will have to now.
> 
> They were 29.99 for both at the local auto store. A good temporary fix anyway until you get it fully set up.


I have LED reverse lights but, they definitely aren't enough. I need a head board anyways so, I might as well mount some lights on it.



JSutter101;1885356 said:


> Nice to see you finally got to play in the snow. I got about 12" here. Screwed up some of my lawn which I don't mind since I want to re grade it anyway.
> 
> I'm surprised you like the BFG's over the GY's. My old boss had BFG A/T's, then Procomp MT and I got him to switch to GY Duratracs a few years back and he is very impressed. I don't think he even installed his Cooper studded snows since. 03 2500HD BTW.
> 
> Saw these lights 50% off through the weekend! If I didn't just install some new lights I would pick these up in an instant. Cree LED 3" cube lights, only $37.50. http://www.autoanything.com/lights/proz-3-inch-cree-led-light-cube They also have a 22" bar http://www.autoanything.com/lights/proz-22-inch-cree-led-light-bar $187.50


I got a couple lawns a little bit. I tried like hell not to but, it's hard when everything is so soft.

^Read above about the tires.^

I might have to buy those lights. I had cheep Wal*Mart lights on my Chevy and they were wicked bright for only $20. I'm not sure if I want to buy a mini light bar or just go with two strobes.


----------



## mossman381

mercer_me;1885366 said:


> The Duratracs are great tires but, I think the BFG AT's will last longer and they will be quieter. I honestly think the traction is equal between both tires.


There is a reason why the BFG's have been around so long


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1885467 said:


> There is a reason why the BFG's have been around so long


I wish I had jumped on the BFG band wagon long ago. Everybody that has them loves them. They don't look that impressive but, they perform very well.


----------



## diezelfreak

mossman381;1885467 said:


> There is a reason why the BFG's have been around so long


My dad had the bfg at's on his 00' f350 crew long box dually 4wd. They were a good tire in the winter but when it came to mud they would slick up. I believe we only got 45-50k out of the set. A buddy of mine had the same truck just a chevy and he put the duratrac on it when they first came out and he absolutely loved em and got 65k out of them and still had 1/4 tread left when he sold the truck. I just bought a set for mine and love them. But that is my opinion and experience with them.


----------



## mercer_me

diezelfreak;1887057 said:


> My dad had the bfg at's on his 00' f350 crew long box dually 4wd. They were a good tire in the winter but when it came to mud they would slick up. I believe we only got 45-50k out of the set. A buddy of mine had the same truck just a chevy and he put the duratrac on it when they first came out and he absolutely loved em and got 65k out of them and still had 1/4 tread left when he sold the truck. I just bought a set for mine and love them. But that is my opinion and experience with them.


My Dad has Duratracs on his Tundra and they are a great tire but, once they get worn they are wicked loud. Other than that I rea like them.


----------



## sld92e_23

makes me miss mine... nice truck congrats



mercer_me;1817802 said:


> I ended up pulling the trigger on a 2012 Toyota Tundra Rock Warrior Saturday and I picked it up today. It has 34,400 miles and it already has Bilstien ride height adjustable coil overs, air bags, and an electric trailer brake controller installed in it. I ordered Weather Tech digital fit floor lines for it today.I've only had the truck for a few hours now and I can all ready tell that I'm going to love it and it's exactly what I want in a truck. I can't wait to buy some accessories for it and I really can't wait to plow with it.
> 
> List of upcoming accessories:
> 8' Fisher HD
> Head Board
> Timbrens
> Spray In Bed Liner
> Tint Front Windows
> Strobe & Spot Lights
> Head Light Covers
> Black Toyota Emblem


----------



## mercer_me

sld92e_23;1888800 said:


> makes me miss mine... nice truck congrats


When and why did you get rid of your Tundra?


----------



## jstevens66

sld92e_23;1888800 said:


> makes me miss mine... nice truck congrats


Yea, your tundra is sic looking, what tires and rims do you have on there? They look like ultra wheels. Nice X-blade too.


----------



## mercer_me

Took a couple action shots yesterday morning. I'll try to get some better pictures soon.


----------



## sld92e_23

I only sold it because I went Diesel and got a 2011 gmc sierra 2500 hd ...but too many emmision bs and def fluid etc... so now I have a ford 6.0 powerstroke....



mercer_me;1888953 said:


> When and why did you get rid of your Tundra?


----------



## sld92e_23

Thanks...I had 18x9 moto metal wheels on it just before I got rid of it...I did love that tundra....When they go diesel, Ill be def getting another...



jstevens66;1889121 said:


> Yea, your tundra is sic looking, what tires and rims do you have on there? They look like ultra wheels. Nice X-blade too.


----------



## plowguy43

sld92e_23;1894905 said:


> I only sold it because I went Diesel and got a 2011 gmc sierra 2500 hd ...but too many emmision bs and def fluid etc... so now I have a ford 6.0 powerstroke....


Why didn't you just chip and delete the GMC? I get the warranty issue (if you really needed it) but I'd rather chance that then go to a 6.0. And don't get me wrong, I like 6.0's and think they can be reliable - but not as reliable as a newer Dmax.


----------



## mercer_me

sld92e_23;1894905 said:


> I only sold it because I went diesel and got a 2011 GMC Sierra 2500HD... But too many emission bs and def fluid etc... So now I have a Ford 6.0 Powerstroke....


How do you like the 6.0? I thought about a diesel but, the maintenance was just to much money. Plus, today's diesels don't hold up any better than today's gas engines.


----------



## sld92e_23

I had it with a mini maxx race, and fully deleted...most of the reason for going with the Ford 6.0 was $$ business has been slow, and the GMC was a pretty high payment



plowguy43;1894920 said:


> Why didn't you just chip and delete the GMC? I get the warranty issue (if you really needed it) but I'd rather chance that then go to a 6.0. And don't get me wrong, I like 6.0's and think they can be reliable - but not as reliable as a newer Dmax.


----------



## sld92e_23

I like it so far..I have only had it since july...I grabbed an aftermarket warranty with it just for the matinence woes they seem to have.... Im about to bullet proof it with oil cooler , egr, and apr studs...I have a sct tuner in it now and its fully deleted as far as cat and muffler..I have 4" mbrp turbo back....it sounds like a jet



mercer_me;1894921 said:


> How do you like the 6.0? I thought about a diesel but, the maintenance was just to much money. Plus, today's diesels don't hold up any better than today's gas engines.


----------



## plowguy43

sld92e_23;1895514 said:


> I had it with a mini maxx race, and fully deleted...most of the reason for going with the Ford 6.0 was $$ business has been slow, and the GMC was a pretty high payment


I definitely understand that. Part of the reason I went with my truck rather than buy newer with a payment - paid off is always the best route if possible.


----------



## sld92e_23

as soon as the tundra goes diesel..Im getting one for sure...since the Titan is going cummings, Im sure the tundra will follow suit



sld92e_23;1895517 said:


> I like it so far..I have only had it since july...I grabbed an aftermarket warranty with it just for the matinence woes they seem to have.... Im about to bullet proof it with oil cooler , egr, and apr studs...I have a sct tuner in it now and its fully deleted as far as cat and muffler..I have 4" mbrp turbo back....it sounds like a jet


----------



## plowguy43

Toyota has already contracted with Cummins to get that same 5.0 V8 Diesel as well. I'll see if I can find the article.

http://blog.caranddriver.com/toyota-tundra-does-a-titan-move-turns-to-cummins-for-a-diesel-v-8/


----------



## SnoFarmer

The Tundra will utilize a 5.0-liter turbo-diesel V8 from Cummins to power its next-generation Tundra, which is likely to make its debut in 2016 according to Ward’s Auto. It’s unclear how or whether the engines will differ in specifications, but the Nissan unit is expected to make over 300 hp and 500 lb-ft of torque.

in 2016

also...
Industry insiders have revealed that we should expect to see a Cummins diesel engine in the 2016 Toyota Tundra. According to WardsAuto, Toyota is considering the 5.0L Cummins diesel engine in the next generation Tundra, which is the same power plant that will be used in the next generation Nissan Titan. Nissan is also playing with a 2.8L Cummins diesel in their Frontier, which begs the question - will we see the 2.8L Cummins in the Toyota Tacoma?


Toyota will revive their Hino diesel project but when.....


----------



## Nozzleman

I'll be in the market for a truck in 4-5 years so I'm pretty excited about the diesel 1/2 ton possibilities. Cummins/Tundra would be high up my list for sure. 

Mercer_Me, your truck looks great.


----------



## Nozzleman

I'll be in the market for a truck in 4-5 years so I'm pretty excited about the diesel 1/2 ton possibilities. Cummins/Tundra would be high up my list for sure. 

Mercer_Me, your truck looks great.


----------



## mercer_me

I love the idea of a Cummins in a Tundra. I can't wait to see how they preform. The only thing I'm worried about is with the extra weight of the diesel engine will you be able to put a heavy duty plow on it? If the Cummins engines pan out well for Toyota they should stick with them instead of trying to build their own Hino engine. I know I'd much rather have a Cummins than a Hino.


----------



## mossman381

I am reading all these post of people drooling over a Cummins in a Toyota. Why not just buy a Dodge 2500???


----------



## gallihersnow

mossman381;1896924 said:


> I am reading all these post of people drooling over a Cummins in a Toyota. Why not just buy a Dodge 2500???


Not everyone wants to daily a 3/4 ton. I sure don't, plus Dodge's; while they've come a long way, still aren't up to par with the big 2 and foreign competition in Consumer Reports 2014 reliability and quality survey.


----------



## plowguy43

LOL @ consumer reports. They are most certainly up there in regards to reliability and quality. CR is a joke.


----------



## gallihersnow

plowguy43;1897496 said:


> LOL @ consumer reports. They are most certainly up there in regards to reliability and quality. CR is a joke.


Fiat-Chrysler must put some stock in 'em.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/chryslers-quality-chief-leaves-amid-poor-reliability-ranking-1414502010

Now, I'll stop hi-jacking mercers thread.


----------



## plowguy43

gallihersnow;1897560 said:


> Fiat-Chrysler must put some stock in 'em.
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/chryslers-quality-chief-leaves-amid-poor-reliability-ranking-1414502010
> 
> Now, I'll stop hi-jacking mercers thread.


We can go back and forth about dumb articles all day. I ran a very large fleet of vehicles for 8 years and have statistical proof that they do not enter the shop any more than Ford/Chevy or any other vehicle.

Doug Betts/Consumer Reports was used to take the fall for a managerial change up at FCA. Easy to make Chrysler Corporate look better by getting rid of the head of Quality a day after a widely used and read report states that Jeep is low in quality. While people use that magazine, it is so flawed in its ratings its pathetic. A few examples:

1. CR Recommended the Ram 1500 as the "best half ton pickup" in both 2013 & 2014. "Consumer Reports rated the Ram 1500 EcoDiesel above every other half-ton, full-size pickup in its most recent tests. It scored 82 points out of 100.

The next highest rated pickup was the Ram 1500 with the 5.7-liter Hemi V8 engine, which scored an 81 and was rated as "Recommended."

They also recommend the Chrysler 300 and a few others - if they are so bad in reliability, why recommend them?

2nd - Read the article here, yes its a Mopar based site, but the article is factual not bias in regards to the issues with Consumer Reports way of coming up with Reliability Reports - http://www.allpar.com/news/index.php/2014/11/how-reliable-is-crs-reliability-study

3rd - TrueDelta.com is more accurate and unbiased when it comes to reliability of vehicles.


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1896924 said:


> I am reading all these post of people drooling over a Cummins in a Toyota. Why not just buy a Dodge 2500???


I'm not a huge Dodge fan, not saying I wouldn't buy one for the right price though. I also, don't really have a need for a 3/4 ton. I do a little plowing, I haul a snowmobile trailer, and maybe once a year I'll haul something heavy like a pickup or tractor. I like having a nice 1/2 ride. I'll probably never own a 1/2 diesel either because of all the maintenance and issues these new diesels have.

I rolled 40,000 miles yesterday. Only 160,000 more miles to go before I can justify trading. Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

gallihersnow;1897104 said:


> Not everyone wants to daily a 3/4 ton. I sure don't, plus Dodge's; while they've come a long way, still aren't up to par with the big 2 and foreign competition in Consumer Reports 2014 reliability and quality survey.





mercer_me;1897684 said:


> I'm not a huge Dodge fan, not saying I wouldn't buy one for the right price though. I also, don't really have a need for a 3/4 ton. I do a little plowing, I haul a snowmobile trailer, and maybe once a year I'll haul something heavy like a pickup or tractor. I like having a nice 1/2 ride. I'll probably never own a 1/2 diesel either because of all the maintenance and issues these new diesels have.


I guess I can understand wanting the softer ride. After getting my first 2500 and seeing how much more heavy duty they are built over the 1500. I would rather spend my money on a 2500. I think there is more value in a heavy duty truck.

I have not been in a new Dodge or Tundra so I don't know how they differ quality wise. I just thought is was odd so many people wanting a Cummins in a Toyota


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1897760 said:


> I guess I can understand wanting the softer ride. After getting my first 2500 and seeing how much more heavy duty they are built over the 1500. I would rather spend my money on a 2500. I think there is more value in a heavy duty truck.
> 
> I have not been in a new Dodge or Tundra so I don't know how they differ quality wise. I just thought is was odd so many people wanting a Cummins in a Toyota


I wish pickups were like big trucks where you can choose what engine you want. If that was the case I'd have a 3/4 ton GMC with a C7 CAT. I like the idea of get the truck you want and you can get the engine you want as well. If it came down to a Tundra with a Cummins or a Tundra with a Hino, I'd take the Cummins. Also, I believe the Cummins they are putting on the 1/2 ton Dodge is smaller that the one going in the Tundra.


----------



## mercer_me

We got close to six inches this morning in my area so I got some good action shots of the Rock Warrior. So far I love this truck and it plows wicked good. I've been using my boss's 2008 GMC 2500HD with an 8' Fisher and my truck honestly plows just as good and it feels like it handles the plow better. I can't wait to try it in a foot of powder.


----------



## gallihersnow

Good to hear it's working out for you.


----------



## mercer_me

gallihersnow;1899124 said:


> Good to hear it's working out for you.


Thanks! I wasn't sure about buying a $30,000 truck but, I have to say I'm glad I bought it. I love the truck and I love not having to put money into it all the time like my Chevy. Plus, the payment will help me build credit so, I can build a house once the truck is paid off in a few years. My plan is to have it paid off at least a year early. I pay $113 extra every month. My plan is to keep it until I hit at least 200,000 miles. I'm the type of person that gets attached to vehicles that treat me well.


----------



## mercer_me

I got a Buyers LED mini strobe for Christmas. I can choose from 26 different patterns. I took a quick video of it tonight. Now, I really need to get a head board with back-up lights.

Video -


----------



## Arod25

Nice truck man. I have a 2014 tundra and im in the market for a plow. Issue im having is im from ny and the local plow dealers only want to sell me light duty setups.


----------



## scooper87

mercer_me;1911247 said:


> I got a Buyers LED mini strobe for Christmas. I can choose from 26 different patterns. I took a quick video of it tonight. Now, I really need to get a head board with back-up lights.
> 
> Video -


I just got this LED lightbar for my 2014 Tundra 5.7L. Cant wait to try it out on the truck when i get home tonight. Couldnt beat the price.


----------



## mercer_me

Arod25;1921104 said:


> Nice truck man. I have a 2014 Tundra and I'm in the market for a plow. Issue I'm having is I'm from NY and the local plow dealers only want to sell me light duty setups.


You should just have them install push plates and wiring and then either buy a used plow or just buy a new plow at a different dealer. What brand plow are you looking at buying?



scooper87;1921439 said:


> I just got this LED light bar for my 2014 Tundra 5.7L. Cant wait to try it out on the truck when i get home tonight. Couldn't beat the price.


That looks like a pretty nice light bar. If you don't mind me asking, how much did it run you?


----------



## Arod25

Im actually open to anything in the standard duty range. I dont mind doing the install myself either. Everytime i call a dealer once they hear my say Tundra they just push off a light duty setup and keep it moving


----------



## mercer_me

Arod25;1922105 said:


> I'm actually open to anything in the standard duty range. I don't mind doing the install myself either. Every time I call a dealer once they hear me say Tundra they just push off a light duty setup and keep it moving.


Since you don't mind doing the install your self just go into the dealer and tell them you want to buy push plates and wiring for a Tundra because you just bought a used standard duty set up. Then go to another dealer and tell them you bought a F-250 that has push plates and wiring all ready and you want a 7.5' or 8' plow (I'm not sure what size you want). If I was you I would go with a 7.5' or 8' HD Fisher. Boss also makes nice plows but, I prefer a trip edge and Boss's trip edge plows weigh a lot more than the HD Fishers.


----------



## Arod25

Sounds good I will give that a try. What would i need upfront to run a fisher 8'hd?


----------



## mercer_me

Arod25;1922130 said:


> Sounds good I will give that a try. What would I need upfront to run an 8' HD Fisher?


As far as plow parts you need the push plates, all the wiring and controller. I believe you want to tell the dealer you want a three plug setup unless they changed the new HD plows to two plug (you will have to ask the Fisher dealer about that). As far as suspension goes, I have Bilstien 5100 series coil overs and Timbrens. You will definitely need to upgrade the coil overs but, the Timbrens are optional. I like having them for the extra support.


----------



## scooper87

mercer_me;1922099 said:


> You should just have them install push plates and wiring and then either buy a used plow or just buy a new plow at a different dealer. What brand plow are you looking at buying?
> 
> That looks like a pretty nice light bar. If you don't mind me asking, how much did it run you?


It was about $200 shipped. Nice unit, cord for the aux plug is a little short in my mind but it reaches. 30 different flash patterns to choose from, but man is it bright. I'll post a pic of it on the truck later on once it warms up. Saying its -2 in Boston right now haha.


----------



## mercer_me

scooper87;1922145 said:


> It was about $200 shipped. Nice unit, cord for the aux plug is a little short in my mind but it reaches. 30 different flash patterns to choose from, but man is it bright. I'll post a pic of it on the truck later on once it warms up. Saying its -2 in Boston right now haha.


$200 isn't bad. My Buyers was almost $300. The cord that my light has is also to short. I have to plug it in the back auxiliary outlet because it won't reach the front.


----------



## mercer_me

Extremely impressed with my Rock Warrior after the blizzard. I was pushing about two feet of snow with three foot drifts with out a problem. The 8' HD is a HUGE upgrade from the 7.5' SD. Not much snow came over the top of the plow and the 8' blade clears the tires so much better the 7.5'. I couldn't believe how much more efficient the 8' blade is. The 5.7 also has a lot more power than the 4.6, it helped a lot with all that snow. I'm also thinking my Tundra must weigh a little more than my Dad's because we both have aggressive tires and my Tundra seams to have a lot more traction than his. We got another foot coming tomorrow and I can't wait to push some more snow with it.

Picture of me plowing yesterday.



I got a little stuck. Nothing a little sand couldn't fix.



Picture of plowing tonight.


----------



## Stik208

Truck looks good, those rubber deflectors cut down the flyover to the windshield immensely.


----------



## mercer_me

Stik208;1942860 said:


> Truck looks good, those rubber deflectors cut down the flyover to the windshield immensely.


Thanks! The rubber deflector makes a world of difference. I should have put one on the 7.5' SD.


----------



## scooper87

Truck looks great. Mine did awesome with the 28" we got south of Boston. I am gonna go with a pair of buyers pro wings because since i mainly do lots and a roof deck of a parking structure, it will go faster having a scoop shape for pushing all the snow down to where i'm allowed to stack it. We've been full throttle all week with the machines stacking and moving piles getting ready for the next round!


----------



## jstevens66

scooper87;1921439 said:


> I just got this LED lightbar for my 2014 Tundra 5.7L. Cant wait to try it out on the truck when i get home tonight. Couldnt beat the price.


I actually just ordered this light bar, all I have is a crappy little beacon that you can barely see, so i thought i would upgrade it to this light bar. How did it work out for you? Are you happy with it?


----------



## scooper87

jstevens66;1943454 said:


> I actually just ordered this light bar, all I have is a crappy little beacon that you can barely see, so i thought i would upgrade it to this light bar. How did it work out for you? Are you happy with it?


Worked great! nice and bright, was on for about 18hrs straight with no issues. my only issue is the cord is a little on the short side. it just barely reaches my auxiliary plug from the middle portion of my roof through the back door.


----------



## mercer_me

After I finished cleaning up my parents driveway. I still can't get over how much more efficient the 8' blade is.


----------



## bacwudzme

Looking good Mercer!


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1945998 said:


> Looking good Mercer!


Thanks! I really do love this truck and I'm very happy I bought it. It's quite an upgrade from my Chevy.


----------



## scooper87

another 14" last night around Boston. I'm sure you guys are seeing the same up north.


----------



## mercer_me

scooper87;1947399 said:


> another 14" last night around Boston. I'm sure you guys are seeing the same up north.
> 
> View attachment 142528


The truck and plow look great! We got 10" of dry fluffy snow in my area. It was right around -2 yesterday and last night. But, it's warming up now.


----------



## jstevens66

scooper87;1947399 said:


> another 14" last night around Boston. I'm sure you guys are seeing the same up north.
> 
> View attachment 142528


yea, we've been getting slammed over here, now its suppose to snow from Saturday night through Tuesday. We might get another foot or more!!!


----------



## mercer_me

We have to much snow all ready in my area. The deer can barely get around wight now as it is. If we get much more I think the deer herd numbers will drop drastically. I also wouldn't mind a little break from plowing and tinkering every day.


----------



## Arod25

mercer_me;1949672 said:


> We have to much snow all ready in my area. The deer can barely get around wight now as it is. If we get much more I think the deer herd numbers will drop drastically. I also wouldn't mind a little break from plowing and tinkering every day.


I just received my western plow setup for my tundra. Any tips on the install? Wiring a pita?


----------



## mercer_me

Arod25;1950137 said:


> I just received my western plow setup for my tundra. Any tips on the install? Wiring a pita?


I have never done an install myself. It's a lot easier to hire someone to do it.


----------



## mercer_me

Finally got my plow of yesterday after being on for 16 days straight. Now she needs a bath.



The Rock Warrior and "Big Blue"


----------



## JSutter101

You should change Rock Warrior to Snow Warrior! LOL

I do not remember when I last removed my plow. This weather pattern is crazy and you'll have it back on in no time. I washed my truck the other day too and had so much slushy crap pack underneath, it was some what comedic to me.


----------



## mercer_me

JSutter101;1956282 said:


> You should change Rock Warrior to Snow Warrior! LOL
> 
> I do not remember when I last removed my plow. This weather pattern is crazy and you'll have it back on in no time. I washed my truck the other day too and had so much slushy crap pack underneath, it was some what comedic to me.


By the sounds of things I'll be putting my plow back on Saturday. I really should wash it before the. It's been almost three weeks since the last time it was washed. I like that "Snow Warrior."


----------



## mercer_me

Finally getting around to buying more accessories for the Rock Warrior. I ordered a Magnum Low Pro with the window cut out and lights. Want to order tow mirrors next. Once I get the rack mounted on the truck I'll post pictures.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

Those Magnum Racks are nice, however I did not want to flip that kind of coin so I opted for the Aluminum Dee Zee!


----------



## mercer_me

RIRAM2500HD;2081855 said:


> Those Magnum Racks are nice, however I did not want to flip that kind of coin so I opted for the Aluminum Dee Zee!


It was more than I wanted to spend but, I'm planning on keeping this truck for a long time so, I figured it would be worth it. They also have a 10% off promo code so that helped some. Aluminum Dee Zee's go for $524.95 plus tax. I got my Magnum with the wiring harness and light bar bracket shipped to me for a grand total of $689.34. So, for a little more money it was worth go with the Magnum IMO.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

mercer_me;2082517 said:


> It was more than I wanted to spend but, I'm planning on keeping this truck for a long time so, I figured it would be worth it. They also have a 10% off promo code so that helped some. Aluminum Dee Zee's go for $524.95 plus tax. I got my Magnum with the wiring harness and light bar bracket shipped to me for a grand total of $689.34. So, for a little more money it was worth go with the Magnum IMO.


 I don't blame you for getting the Magnum Rack . They sure are nice! After spending 29K for a new 2014 Ram 2500 Tradesman , $5300.00 for a new 8' Boss SuperDuty, 2K for a New Boss TGS 600 spreader, & recently $800.00 for Firestone WinterForce 275x70x18 winter Tires I had to penny pinch somewhere. Lol Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

RIRAM2500HD;2082610 said:


> I don't blame you for getting the Magnum Rack . They sure are nice! After spending 29K for a new 2014 Ram 2500 Tradesman , $5300.00 for a new 8' Boss SuperDuty, 2K for a New Boss TGS 600 spreader, & recently $800.00 for Firestone WinterForce 275x70x18 winter Tires I had to penny pinch somewhere. Lol Thumbs Up


I completely understand that. I've had my Tundra for about a year and a half and I have a whole list of stuff I want to buy for it but, I'm cheap so things on the list haven't been getting crossed off very quick.


----------



## scooper87

The magnum racks are really nice. I was looking at them this fall for my truck but just never pulled the trigger. Maybe I will order one this week. What was the promo code you used?


----------



## mercer_me

scooper87;2083131 said:


> The magnum racks are really nice. I was looking at them this fall for my truck but just never pulled the trigger. Maybe I will order one this week. What was the promo code you used?


rackmas10 was the promo code.


----------



## mercer_me

I got my Magnum rack on last week. It looks great. I wish I had bought it when I bought the truck.


----------



## Banksy

Looks sweet! I'm heading to NH on Wednesday. Lousy conditions right now for sledding.


----------



## mercer_me

A few more random pics.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

The Rack Looks Awesome!


----------



## mercer_me

RIRAM2500HD;2109071 said:


> The Rack Looks Awesome!


Thanks! I bought the light bar plate with it. I need to get my light bar mounted on it soon.


----------



## mercer_me

I have t posted any pictures of the Rock Warrior lately so, I figured I'd update you guys with what's going on with it. This is my fourth Winter plowing with it and still have yet to have any issues. I recently bought tow mirrors and I love them, I should have bought a pair a long time ago. Last Winter I backed into a snow bank and had to replace my bumper so, this Winter I built a protective bumper that slides into my hitch. Still love this truck and planning on keeping it for as long as I can.


----------



## scooper87

I did the same tow mirrors on my 2014. Have come in quite handy towing the boat around all summer! What bulbs did you instal for your backups? I want to upgrade mine to be brighter and possibly my headlights and head lamps on my fisher plow.


----------



## mercer_me

scooper87 said:


> I did the same tow mirrors on my 2014. Have come in quite handy towing the boat around all summer! What bulbs did you instal for your backups? I want to upgrade mine to be brighter and possibly my headlights and head lamps on my fisher plow.


I'm not sure what the bulbs are. I bought this truck used and the previous owner is the one who changed them. They are a lot brighter than the stock back up bulbs. Not sure if I'd go with LEDs for headlights on a plow, they don't get hot so I think the snow and ice would stick to them. The new Boss plows have LED head lights but, they also have heaters in the lights.


----------

